# Kit Collections/Different Perspective



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Kit collections. A lot of us have them. Enjoyment or dismay? Pain or Pleasure.

Curious about your individual collections. How long have you been collecting? How many kits in your stash ? How many kits have you built during the time you:ve been acquiring? Do you enjoy your kits or are they a burden?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

120 in stash either unmade or not completed. Since I keep buying new kits and doing scratchbuilds I haven't eaten much into the stash this year. 

I enjoying looking at the contents and thinking about when I would like to make each kit, sometimes I actually do make it!

How many kits have I made since I started making models? Well over a hundred at least. Maybe closer to 200??? How long have I been collecting/building - over 40 years.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

It's always been pleasure, not pain, for me - shows it's the right hobby for me - 'pain' would probably mean doubts, and I've never had any since I built a collection up. Even during hiatus periods when I don't build anything, I have no regrets and am glad I've got what I've got. Built: maybe 150-200. Stash: maybe 150, including valuable kits I'm not going to build.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I have too many. Not nearly as many as some do here, I know, but around 100. I'm trying to keep that number from growing. If I get a kit, I sell a kit. And I seem to have so many that I bought for no good reason or that I'm no longer interested in. I know many aren't worth much - some I couldn't even give away! I enjoy having some in reserve, but I know I'll feel better when I have fewer....


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Id say I have about 160 in total..about 60 or so built...*


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

My stash is pushing 300 kits which sucks as they are all going to be used for various studio scale builds. I really need to start casting parts and getting rid of a bunch of these.

My free to build stash is around 30.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I am in the process of thining out my collection. Started in 1964, Aurora, stopped when I went to university, gave them away including the Hercules(Tarzan with laural leaves and a beard), in 1976. Started again in 1981 found a guy named John F Green selling unopened Aurora kits for $20. to $30.00 each. Saw the inflated prices for Aurora Kits and the garage kit movement, in the late 80's early 90's. Implused bought like crazy. Basement full of kits that I will never build. I separated them by kits I will build, others I am selling, and will take a loss on some. I don't want to find myself on Horders, I will not buy ANY kit that I won't build. I seem to have a lot of Batman kits including my holy grail, the Batman and Robin from the 1943 serial, the best! Twenty years ago, I would roll into Chiller Theatre, when it was more of a model show, I would drop $500.00 on kits, most to this day are not built. I decided to draw a line. I am building kits I bought in the past, completed Jermy Brett Sherlock Holmes bought in 1997. Henry Frankenstien, a prototype that was never relesed, is next, I am having a good time now. It should be fun, and not a complution.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

apls said:


> Started again in 1981 found a guy named John F Green selling unopened Aurora kits for $20. to $30.00 each.


Those were the days, I envy you!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

OK, you made me pull out the spreadsheet and total them all up. It shows something around 225 unbuilt and built. I would guess I have about 47 built on the shelves so you do the math. I remember when I was a kid and got a model and built it right away. I never had a stash at all and since I bought them with my lawn money I never had enough money to build a stash. Buy and build back in those days. You know the old saying, a man is a boy with costlier toys or something like that.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*John F. Green!*

John paid for my divorce by paying very fair prices for most of the valuable kits in my collection at the time. I'd been doing business with him since about 1982 or so. I started collecting kits about the time Aurora folded, early 1976. Still collecting to this day, but there's very little that i want, that's not already in my collection. Loving the new kits coming out and picking up a number of them as well. Wife had to pack all of my kits when we moved and says there's easily over 450. One of the reasons for this is that i saw our hobby going the way of the Dodo bird back in the early 90's and started grabbing everything i could ever want to build "just in case". Some of those kits will end up getting sold, just not sure which yet.  I LOVE all my kits, mags, supplies, builtups etc... They are a place to get away, relax.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

You make me feel bad. I lurk here about 99.5% of the time. My history close to apls, I built Aurora in the '60s. Felt a desire in the early '80s to rebuild the Aurora monster collection I had then, somewhere in there obsessive/compulsive kicked in. The wife has been much more patient than most. Haven't inventoried lately but somewhere around 900-1000 kits. Trying to rationalize getting rid of them.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

John Green...I miss those old typed and photocopied lists. Found his advertisement in an old Starlog magazine. I was a teenager then, but he was always more than fair with me. 
I started building again when Monogram repopped the monsters in 1983. No idea on my stash, but more than I care to admit are not built. When I found a copy of Rick Polizzi's Classic Plastic in the mid-90's I really started collecting...I had no idea what was out there until then. I really need to sort through and decide what I really want to keep and what I grabbed just because I could.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

I remember enthusiastically viewing John Green's add and web site, never did any business with him though.

Got back in the Hobby about 95. Since then my collection has varied between 300 to 500 kits, currently have about 300. During that time I've built about four. Sad to see that in print 

I have some kits of value. Got on a large scale styrene figure buying spree when PL closed the doors.Some were a lot more valuable before recent releases and repops in the last few years. 

Might be an interesting question on how many of your kits are still MIBS. Some kits I opened, washed the parts and placed them back in the box in plastic bags. I always keep my instruction sheets and decal sheets in the box with kits. 

I do get some enjoyment from my collection. Sometimes I view the instructions and parts. Sometimes I just go in the closet where they are and view the boxes.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I am glad to see others who remember John F Green, I always felt that he was the unsung hero of my return to the hobby. I am glad also others now have a hold on this compultion. When the dopomine kicks in when you see that $150.00 garage kit, the next day you realize you bought a piece of crap, that will sit in your closet for the next 15 years. I have learned to become very selective. John Dennett, the great sculpter, would did great work for Geometric Designs and others, saw his buying get out of hand, and he can create any kit he would want for himself.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

apls said:


> When the dopomine kicks in when you see that $150.00 garage kit, the next day you realize you bought a piece of crap, that will sit in your closet for the next 15 years.


15 years? You get round to building them that quick? I haven't even started on a lot of the Polar Lights kits yet! 
Yes, I was able to find some great kits in John F. Green's catalogues, I got a lot of 'grail' kits from him, and his closing down was sad; I felt the hobby was losing a true gentleman and a great supplier.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John Green was a great resource for hard to find kits at reasonable prices.

I have, conservatively, at least 500 kits in my collection. Only a handful are built or works in progress. Many of them are kits I originally had in the 60s and 70s, both originals and reissues, but most are kits I didn't have previously--the Internet introduced me to the world of garage kits. I obtained every one of them with full intentions to build them, but now I look through my collection and wonder why I got some of them; some I don't even remember purchasing.

I could easily do without at least half of them, but don't have the first idea about how I would go about disposing of them. EvilBay has become a cess pool, and I'd likely stand to lose much of what I paid if I tried to sell them one-by-one or through some sort of estate sale...I guess I'll just have to build 'em. :dude:


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

I collected most of the Aurora kits in the 1960's, having built all of the Universal Monster Models, Superhero Models, and Great Moment in Sports Models. My parents gave them all away when I turned 17 or 18. I used to also collect comic books but sold off my collection in the late 1980's and decided to return to building models, reaquiring many of the Aurora models as well as venturing into resin & vinyl kits.
Because I like build & display my kits, as opposed to storing them sealed in boxes, I rebuilt my aurora collection by buying originals at yard sales and on ebay, as well as buying re-issues. I have many originals (Batman, Robin, the 3 Musketeers, Dempsey v. Firpo, Hunchback).
I probably have 60 - 75 kits in all. My collection is limited by the sapce I have to display them. My best ones are dsipl;ayed in my office where i work. I have some displayed in my home office and a handful rest in a box in the shed.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I stopped counting at 1,000. I'm guessing at least 1200.

At this point, I cry when I look at it. I WANT to build them all, but at this point I know I'll be dead first. I don't do ebay, so I don't even know how to thin it out.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

John, I suppose some you could give away, but if you don't want to do Ebay, what about selling some of them on this site, or on Starship Modeller? Might at least make a dent that way?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, I've considered it. It comes down to being too lazy to want to find boxes, figure out shipping charges, etc.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Jeez.... I don't have nearly the kits that most of you have. I guess having about 8 hobbies limits my investment in any one. I have about 40 plastic or resin kits, some vacuuform kits too. I have about 20 Balsa stick & tissue kits (mostly Sig Monocoupes, Mr. Mulligans and some larger RC airplanes, some RC scale boats, and lots of model railroad kits(Westerfield and Tichy mostly, and some Jordan vehicles) and 3 RC helicopters. Sometimes, you have to walk away from a hobby for a while, but towards another. I also have this audio equipment addiction.( Crown, JBL, DB Systems, SME, Grace)


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

John P said:


> Yeah, I've considered it. It comes down to being too lazy to want to find boxes, figure out shipping charges, etc.


Yeah, that can be a pain in the butt, I know! Still, it can be worth it! Of course, it takes away valuable modelling time...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I think John Green helped kick-start a lot of us back into figure kits back in the day. Got some good deals from him and did several trades as well. I miss those old flyers he sent out - the excitement of seeing it in the mail!! Plus the old APC hobbies flyer and the RarePlane Detctive flyer too. Ahhhh- the good old days!!!!
Steve


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I remember the RarePlane Det. shows in Runameade NJ. the first place I saw resin kits, the first taste is free. Also, were I saw Aurora boxed kits going for $350.00 a pop. This made a afraid to build the kits, I bought from John Green. With Polar Lights repoping them the value has gone down, as I had mentioned on an eariler post, a guy once bought a sealed Munsters kit, back in 1989, for $800.00 many years later, he opens it only to find a box full of sprues!!!!!


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

I have built between 30-40 kits. I have about 30-40 unbuilt kits.
The only time things are a burden is when you have to move. You can't just pick up your built model and pack it into a box. They're too fragile. Last time I moved I put all of my models in "gift bags" with tissue, and very carefully arranged them on the floor of my car when transporting. I had to make 3 trips just to move my models. There's no way I'd let movers anywhere near them.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*John Green*

I was on vacation in California...back in the early 80's. I called John Green and asked him if I could stop by and perhaps purchase some kits. He said, "Yah, sure! Come on over". I got his address, left the wife and kids at her sisters and drove to John's.
I pulled up to the curb, got out, walked up to the front door and knocked. (Somebody) appeared at the door, I looked up and saw (this person) wearing a Bryan Adams t-shirt. Looking at the face of the person who answered the door, I asked, "John?" He said "Yep!" (The guy looked exactly like Bryan Adams!!!) I said, "Has anybody ever told you you look like..." John said, "Yah! I get that all the time."
(Anyway, I digress.)
John invited me in and we headed for his breezeway (a "porch" between his house and garage). It was FULL of shelving, FULL of figure kits!:woohoo:
After looking at the "Motherload", he says, "There's more in here." And we proceeded to the garage, which had EVEN MORE shelves FULL of EVEN MORE kits!!!! I was in heaven!!!
Having just been bitten by the vinyl figure bug, I scored (and at the time it was a BIG score) a Billiken "Metaluna Mutant", a Billiken "Saucerman" and Billiken "War of the Colossal Beast", all MIB.
Did I mention what a nice guy John Green was?

There's my trip down memory lane!
Phil K


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Never got to meet him but talked to him on the phone several times - and he was always nice - I miss the old days of collecting before the net. Of course its easier to find what you are looking for now!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

I do not see anything wrong with collecting unless your collection is causing you personal distress or problems because of the space or size or investment. 

Lots of my friends are into Bass Fishing, R/V, camping, hunting. Those hobbies require major capitol investment. By the nature of the hobby they also require you be gone from home a great deal, to go to the lake, etc. For the people who are married at least the spouse knows what you:re doing. 

You may cut yourself with an X-acto but you:re not in danger of drowning, or getting shot. You:re also doing something creative.


----------



## misterhorror (Jul 11, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:I'm 63yrs old and out side of spending time with my family I find model building to be the best thing in my life.
I only build horror and monster models.Being on a fixed income there's models that I can only drool over because of the price.I do how ever find enough affordable kits to keep be busy as well as happy.
I now have my 2 Grandsons 11 and 9 building models so that makes me real happy also:wave:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Read this last week but was very sick so I didn't comment then but would to now. I have about a little over 140 kits to build and then talking about Aurora's! Well I have about 147 boxed and some just built. About 16 built. Then I have a lot of spear parts of Aurora that I have and also have given away some to fellow modelers when they ask for a part that I might have. And then I have Dimensional Designs The Outer Limits kits, about 25 of them. And 3 Lunar kits! I also have about 76 kits built on all my shelves in my Den. So I have to say if I retire this year I'll have plenty of kits to do and with this MS acting up this bad this year I just might. But I'd rather work. More money in that. But I guess that's up to God and our government. So just think when I die my kids and wife will have something other then just insurgence.


----------



## dmRusso (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't collect models, I buy only models that I am 100% sure I will build. lol Been building kits since around 2004. I've built 12 thus far, and they are mostly PLs. I _intend_ to build the 74 on hand. There is only one model I will buy this year - Moebius Munster House. I like what that guy said about buy and build!!!

Due to storage issues (life in an apt.) I really have to keep my numbers down. I'd rather use the space I have for working and supplies rather than boxes of models I may or may not build. I've also simply run out of room for displaying built models. 

I kinda envy those of you with room to store 1000 kits !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

I think I have become somewhat of a hoarder.I have 2or3 of the same kit just because I like them.I have 3 Horizon mummy kits ,2 Horizon Frankenstein kits, multiple Moleman kits,multiple Screamin Leatherface kits,2 Screamin London after Midnight kits,Mars Attacks kits, and tons of polar lights kits as well as Mobius , Monarch ,Geometric and Darkhorse kits.I will NEVER live long enough to build all of the kits in my collection.I tell myself I am buying one to build and one to keep but why am I keeping one when I never built the first one?All in all,this is a great hobby.I still enjoy looking at the boards and seeing what the next great release is going to be.I thank all of you guys(and girls) for providing an escape from the daily grind that is life.Sincerely,BadRonald.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't buy kits to collect them. I only buy if I intend to build them. Of course, it sometimes takes me a long time to get around to building. Almost my entire stash of unbuilt kits disappeared in a move about a dozen years ago. Only 3 kits made it safely to my new home. The rest were in two large boxes that somehow vanished into the Twilight Zone, apparently. Between my disappointment, and getting ridiculously busy with other activities, I dropped out of this hobby for years. My interest resumed when I stumbled across this site a couple of years ago, while searching for something else. I've since started to replace those missing kits and adding new ones. I'm up to about a dozen so far. Eventually, I'll find time (and a place) to start building them. I hope! Until then, I lurk here and try to learn from all of you! :wave:


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

At some dark point in the past we all said that I think. 

Per John P..............'I WANT to build them all, but at this point I know I'll be dead first.'

I so second that. 

FYI, I stored some of them at a second home I had, it was broken into and I lost close to 400 kits then. Replaced many of them though. I obviously had more money than good sense. 

Did anyone ever do any business with Adrian Griffith, the 'Toy Archaeologist' out of Chicago? Circa 1983-84 or so. All his fault. I bought a huge stash of OOP Aurora and other brands (entire Disney POTC zap/action series) once from him and sporadically after. Thinking I found his advert in Finescale Modeler backpages. Haunted Mansion series later from some big collector in New York, a Polish sounding name that escapes me now.

I was completely blown away when I stumbled over Adams Family house from PL in the LHS. Somebody still loves me!

This planet has changed radically in the last 10 years+. Individual pressure on the common worker is now extreme and getting worse. I know it sounds goofy, but I can relieve a lot of it by simply doing what Cajjunwolfman said. 

'I do get some enjoyment from my collection. Sometimes I view the instructions and parts. Sometimes I just go in the closet where they are and view the boxes.'

Yeah, brudder.........


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

finaprint said:


> 'I do get some enjoyment from my collection. Sometimes I view the instructions and parts. Sometimes I just go in the closet where they are and view the boxes.'
> 
> Yeah, brudder.........


Yeah same here! i have 400-500 vintage kits (Aurora and the like) in my collection which i have no intention of ever building.I also have a stock pile of new kits for building.In my life i would estimate i have built more than 500 kits!

BRIAN


----------

